# [Xorg-KDE] Problemas a raíz de Xorg 1.9(aceleracion grafica)

## phyro

Buenas  :Very Happy:  . Hace unos días, actualizaron las USE de los profile desktop (y sub-profiles, como kde y gnome) y deshabilitaron "hal", pero habían dejado la versión de X.org 1.7.7 (si mal no recuerdo), la que todavía necesitaba de hal, por lo que el mouse y el teclado dejaron de funcionar (uso evdev).

Bueno, había arreglado eso recompilando con "hal" habilitado y todo perfecto. Sin embargo, ayer actualizaron Xorg a la versión 1.9.2. Y empezaron los problemas, pero no con el mouse ni con el teclado, sino con la aceleración gráfica:

*En KDE, la aceleración gráfica funciona a medias, tan lento y mal que KDE termina deshabilitándola. Si la dejo habilitada, en algunos momentos ni siquiera clickear en algún botón de alguna aplicación funciona.

*En Hedgewars (un juego que yo juego  :Razz: , valga la redundancia) se pone a ratos la pantalla en blanco (en la interfaz, especialmente) y tengo que reiniciar las X para volver al escritorio, si cierro Hedgewars sigue la pantalla en blanco.

¿Tienen idea de qué podría ser?. Les dejo:

make.conf

http://pastebin.com/LbVuYZY4

glxinfo

http://pastebin.com/fiUcYNsn

xorg.conf (generado por Xorg 1.9.2, al menos cuando hago X -configure me retorna este xorg.conf):

http://pastebin.com/kXJ99R4A

Lo que sí, al usar esta configuración, me aparece "Module fbcon not found". ¿Tendrá algo que ver la ausencia de este módulo con mi problema?.

También tengo instalado xorg-drivers (1.9 con las USE "input_devices_evdev video_cards_intel" habilitadas) y también xf86-input-evdev (versión 2.5.0) y xf86-video-intel (versión 2.13.0).

La placa de vídeo es:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)

Gracias desde ya.

----------

## JotaCE

Yo lo primero que probaria seria 

# revdep-rebuild

----------

## phyro

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Yo lo primero que probaria seria 
> 
> # revdep-rebuild

 

No, no hay ningún problema al ejecutar eso.

----------

## phyro

Si alguien quiere saber en qué quedó esto (y burlarse de mi patético inglés xD), pregunté en el foro de Desktop Environments:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858360.html

----------

